# Hydrocortisone Cream



## habs_chick (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi all! Been a long time since I've posted! Bobo's doing great (for those who may remember when I was regularly on the forums lol), however his ears are slightly dry and cracking. I brought him to the vet and she said that this is normal and that it is likely due to the humidity. She also suggested I use a gentle non scented lotion to moisten his ears. I don't have any at this time, but I do have some hydrocortisone cream. Would this be gentle enough to use instead? All of my lotions are scented, so I thought this might be a better alternative. Yay or nay?


----------



## MurE (Aug 29, 2011)

I would say nay since that cream has the addition of cortisone (an anti-inflammatory) and cortisone should be kept away from the eyes, plus it's not necessary. It would be better if you found a gentle, unscented lotion like she recommended instead. I have heard of other hedgehog owners using different natural oils too like flax seed oil. I'll let them comment on that. 

When bathing your hedgehog, if you add a few drops of Aveeno Shower and Bath oil to the final water soak, it will help a lot with preventing dryness. Also be sure to use a gentle cleanser like Aveeno moisturizing body wash that also adds moisture to the skin. That has helped a lot with preventing dryness on Poggles. If I ever notice dryness on his skin, I give him a bath with those moisturizing products and it always solves the problem for him.


----------



## habs_chick (Jan 23, 2011)

I figured nay. I just wanted to do something about it tonight, but looks like I'll have to go to the store and buy some Aveeno, just as I figured. Thanks


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

For ears, you can use vaseline, bag balm, lanolin, or various oils(flax, jojoba, etc etc).

Though just remember, before actually putting it on your hedgie, put some on your hand(or any other object if your hedgie is a biter) and see what sort of reactions you get. While stuff may say unscented, they may still react to it.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Seconded what Immortalia said - I tried using lanolin on Lily's ears once, didn't think it'd be a problem since she was always so easy-going. ...Cue the biggest temper tantrum that little girl EVER had! Completely balled up, huffing, puffing, hissing, popping, everything. It took me quite awhile to get it all wiped off and took the rest of the night for her to calm down completely. :roll:


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

I just rubbed a few drops of olive oil on Quinnlee's ears last night because they have been dry, and they look perfect now


----------



## pickles17 (Feb 18, 2012)

Good call on getting something else. Hydrocortisone cream is kind of strong,I think it has skin melting properties.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I had a similar experience as Kelsey, I got some lanolin (human nipple cream) for Inky's ears, but even though it's safe for him he did NOT want it near him. Something to consider. Plain lotion like Curel would work, or rub a bit of vaseline in. Though, vaseline has its own set of concerns... people have been using it for health related stuff for a long while, and I've never seen a problem related to it, but some people prefer not to use it since it's a petroleum byproduct.


----------

